# How much should you feed a baby hedgehog?



## Desperodo (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm getting my hedgie in 4 weeks, and I want to be prepared for him/her.

*How much should you feed them when they are a baby?*
I'm feeding mine: *"Blue Buffalo Spa Select Weight Control Formula Cat Food"*


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

You should always free feed your hedgie, meaning that he should always have food available in his bowl. Unless of course your hedgie has a health condition that requires his food to be limited. 

Don't forget that you should also replace the kibble daily.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Make sure you get some food from the breeder so you can slowly switch over the the Blue Buffalo. You should get about 3 weeks worth of food from the breeder.


----------

